# Idea for LOTR crossover



## Mr.Underhill (Dec 30, 2022)

What if in another universe, Sauron gives 5 golden tickets, and the one who is the most naughty boy at the factory, gets the one ticket to rule them all!


----------



## CheriptheRipper (Dec 30, 2022)

So would that mean one of the orcs snitched on Sauron so other people (daddy from Rings of Power) could make orcs as well.
Would be a very nice theory that.


----------

